# Brancher un écran LCD à un iMac G3



## C_S_T (4 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Voilà je dispose d'un iMac G3 dont l'écran est défectueux. J'attends donc les soldes pour mettre un écran externe. Ecran externe qui me servira plus tard dans quelque temps quand je ferai l'acquisition d'un portable ou d'une tour.  Au départ je comptais mettre un écran externe CRT par la prise VGA de l'iMac mais le LCD m'attire du fait de son  gain de place.

Mais je voudrais savoir si ma carte 3D (une ATI 128 Ultra 16 Mo) serait capable de supporter un écran LCD 17" par exemple. Est-ce possible de pouvoir supporter une résolution native de 1280*1024? 

Deuxième question, pour des jeux par exemple je ne peux monter au dessus du 800*600  voire 640*480 du fait d'un ordinateur un peu "faiblard", si je diminue la résolution native d'un écran LCD à 800*600, l'image est-elle toujours aussi nette? Y a t'il pas un effet de flou?

Merci


----------



## Yip (5 Juillet 2004)

Je joue un peu sur écran LCD, il y a un léger effet de flou mais qui n'est pas gênant pour jouer sur mon Alu 12", écran 1024X768 descendu en 640X480, avec un 17" je sais pas encore, je dois essayer bientôt (avec un G5).

Je crois que cette carte gère le 1280X1024 mais je ne le jure pas. 16 MO c'est suffisant pour l'affichage de cette résolution, pour bien la gérer avec Mac OS X c'est une autre histoire.


----------

